

Iverson on APL - parenthesis
http://www.vector.org.uk/typography/pview.htm

======
gtani
Thanks for putting this in. my first full-time dev job was APL2 on a ginormous
IBM mainframe, and Turbo C on the PC. We had some APL models that were
multiple 10K's of code, very tricky!

I always wondered how sommebody could come up with a construct like APL.

